# Mind Slide - $2.99 - Paranormal Thriller / Suspense



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

*Mason's mind can be anywhere. Watching, listening&#8230;*
A random act of nature changed Mason's life forever. He lost his parents on that fateful day, even his memories of them. But he gained something in return.

Mason has the ability to "mind slide", the ability to project his consciousness. He can be anywhere in the world. Watching. Listening.

Despite being raised in a government lab, Mason has put a life together for himself. He uses his ability to work as a private investigator, specializing in missing children. He even has a crush on a woman.

Kelly tries to put that terrible night behind her. Kidnapped when she was a teenager, she still struggles to overcome the trauma. The details of her rescue were always a little sketchy. It was almost as if someone knew exactly where to find her.

Mason is unlike any man she's ever met. To her surprise, she finds herself caring about him more than she ever thought possible. But he has secrets.

Now someone is following them both, and he wants those secrets.

Amazon US
Amazon UK
Smashwords


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Glenn, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bought it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I am nervous.  

Those new release jitters never go away, no matter what book you're on.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glenn Bullion said:


> *I am nervous.*
> 
> Those new release jitters never go away, no matter what book you're on.


Don't be, it's good.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy toledo you read it already?

Words escape me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope you don't mind that I moved a few things in my TBR pile to get to yours. 
Thanks for another very enjoyable and entertaining read.
(When's the next book coming out? You knew that would be coming, didn't you?)


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Not at all.   You are my hero.

About 50K into the next one.  I've been on a writing binge lately.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Mind Slide's first review, from my personal hero, Intinst    Hope he doesn't mind me posting it here  (if you do, holler, and I'll take it down.)  

"Having read and enjoyed Glenn Bullion's first two books, I looked forward to this one. It did not disappoint. Mind Slide is the term used by the main character to describe his ability to project his mind anywhere in the world. by just having a name or address to focus upon. He gains this talent through a lightening strike that injured him and killed his parents. While growing up in foster homes and a government testing lab, he improves his control and learns to project his mind, including awareness of sounds, smells and tastes. His talent enabled him to find a kidnapped girl and he decides that finding missing people is to be his mission after his turning 18 and leaving the testing lab. A relationship develops with one of the girls he found but the government seems to also be very interested in him. Car chases, shootings and explosions follow. 

I found the book to be well written and edited, as I have come to expect from this writer. The story is believable and entertaining. While each of Mr. Bullion's books has taken a different direction, I'll follow wherever the next book goes, as well."


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I do not mind. Thank you for a very enjoyable read.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

A review from Amazon:

"This is my third book I have read by Bullion. He has a way of developing unique ideas and into an exciting story. In this story the main character has the ability to project himself anywhere, as if a ghost. The rest you have to read. By the way, don't forget to read the other books by Bullion."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Ever wonder what it's like if you could be anywhere?  Just ask Mason.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Reviews on Mind Slide have been few so far, still building that audience I hope.    Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Join Mason as he gets involved in a mystery surrounding his ability to be anywhere with only his mind.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Latest review for Mind Slide:

"The only problem I have with this author is that I wish his books were longer. I really enjoy all his books and this one is no exception. This is a book that can be shared with your older children as well if they enjoy this genre. I also recommend Dead Living and Demonspawn by this author."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Wish I could tie Mind Slide into Halloween better.    Check out Mind Slide for a nice little psychic ride.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out Mind Slide, the story of Mason and his ability to be anywhere.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

“It's just a storm,” he whispered to himself.  “It can't hurt you.”
The sky lit up, even through his eyelids.  It was followed by a crack of thunder.
He rolled off the bed and fell to the floor with a thud.
The nausea from the mind slide and anxiety from the storm hit him all at once.  He managed to crawl to the trashcan in his room and throw up a single time.
The sky flashed once again.
He crawled away from the window as fast as he could.  The window was a clear shot.  The lightning could come in and kill him instantly if it wanted to.
He wiped sweat from his forehead as he crawled into the hallway, keeping as much of his body on the floor as he could.  Lucy ran by, turned around, then tried to lick his nose.
“Not now, Lucy.  Please.”
Another bolt of lightning struck, followed only a second later by a roll of thunder.  That meant the lightning was getting closer.
The rain continued to beat against the windows.  It was a reminder that the storm was going to stick around a while, keep him company.
He made his way behind the couch.  He curled into a ball and grabbed the rubber piece on the end of the doorstop.  His entire body shook as he struggled to keep his breathing even.
He scrunched his face up as the lightning struck again.
Despite everything, he was fairly quiet.  Kelly still snored soundly on the couch.  The storm would end, then he would go back to his room.
“Mason?”
He risked a look over his shoulder to see Kelly's head poking up over the couch.
Mason felt like he was back in the lab, being studied, raw and exposed.  Not even his family knew of his fear of storms. It was a secret he managed to keep all his life.
Now Kelly was watching him.
“Hi,” he said.  He was thankful she couldn't see the terror on his face.  “Sleep well?”
“What in the hell are you doing down there?”
He shut his eyes at another roll of thunder.
“Two hundred people were struck by lightning last year.  Only twenty died.  I've already been hit once, so the odds of being hit again are astronomical.  The funny part is I simply can't get off this floor.”


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"Simply put: A most enjoyable read, so good in fact that as soon as I finished I immediately purchased his other 2 books and added this author to my must have anything he writes list!"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glenn Bullion said:


> Review:
> 
> "Simply put: A most enjoyable read, so good in fact that as soon as I finished I immediately purchased his other 2 books and *added this author to my must have anything he writes list!*"


Wise reviewer. Glad to see there will be another book shortly.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you.   Yeah, very, very soon    Can't wait.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

A review:

"The only problem I have with this author is that I wish his books were longer. I really enjoy all his books and this one is no exception. This is a book that can be shared with your older children as well if they enjoy this genre. I also recommend Dead Living and Demonspawn by this author."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out Mind Slide, a very cool paranormal thriller


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Quickie:

"Another very good read from Glenn, though I will admit my favorite is still Demonspawn.
"


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"Mason grew up in a laboratory being studied for his ability to "mind slide". After being released he makes a new life for himself but he's about to find out he didn't really know as much as he thought about what went on in the lab..

This novel is a quick and easy read, but I didn't enjoy it as much as Demonspawn by the same author. The characters are likeable if a bit bland and I think that's probably why it didn't stick with me as a really great read but this is an author with promise who'll still pick up another novel when written."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Comment:

"I just finished both Witch to live and Mind Slide.  When i finished Witch to live I was looking for something to read and found Mind Slide. I had now idea you were the author of both. I loved them both and really hope you change your mind about another Mind Slide. There are so many places to go with it. I also want another Witch to Live."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out Mason's adventure with Mind Slide.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone who has read Mind Slide, feel free to leave a review


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"I 've read A LOT of science fiction (and some fantasy) over the last 60 years. I've never seen this particular take on the paranormal. That in itself makes it worth reading to me. Kind of a take on the Russian Remote Viewing experiments. The main character isn't Rocky, so if that is what you are looking for, this isn't it. I found it an enjoyable and interesting read. Recommended."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"I enjoyed this book. It is well written and well paced with a clever basic premise. Its a bit far fetched that the skills of the protagonist have not been harnessed for military uses, and also that he was so wholesome as to not misuse them a bit more for checking out the opposite sex! if you enjoy well written contemporary thrillers along the lines of Dean Koontz, but with a bit less mysticism then you will enjoy this."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

The ability to project his or her consciousness, anywhere in the world, who wouldn't love that?


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

The inspiration for Mind Slide actually came to me a long time ago, and it all revolved around one scene that takes place in the novel.  I saw in my head a hostage that was trying to escape from a madman, with the main character watching and unable to do anything about it.  I thought that was some good suspense, and based an entire novel around the idea.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Mind Slide is now available in paperback, in case you like to hold that book close to your chest.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

We have a Mind Slide review sighting!!  

Review:

"This book was fun. It was difficult to make myself stop reading it. I actually found out that reading in moving vehicles no longer makes me car sick, because my urge to read this book was greater than my fear of being car sick. The characters are well done and filled out, the plot is strong... no complaints. Very entertaining read. (I'm half way through Jack Kursed and love it so far also.)"


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Another review.  He liked Demonspawn better, but took away some good things from Mind Slide:

"I'd never heard of remote viewing so basically this kid can think about a person or place and then be there mentally and travel around like a ghost but cant physically touch or change anything. He winds up using his abilities to find missing children. The government studied him as a child trying to duplicate his abilities for their own purposes. This was all very interesting, but I just didn't get into the story all that much. It was good and intriguing but not that much really going on. Not a bad read and I really like this author's ideas, and will read more of his work, but not as good as demon spawn the other title I read by this author."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Short and sweet:

"I have read Glenn Bullion's other offerings and this book was just as great a read as his other books. Good character development, great action and it kept me wanting to keep reading."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out Mind Slide, a fun journey about a man with an unusual power.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Fans of the thought of astral projection or psychic power mysteries may enjoy Mind Slide.


----------

